# Let's see your pride & joy(boat)!



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

I am big fan of pics in posts and know many of your names from observing and posting here. Let's see your sailboats

Heres mine


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Can you guess why she's called Tangerine?


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

Solo sailing Calypso with the kite up. Windvane doing the steering.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's a couple views of s/v _Island Bound_...


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

kwaltersmi said:


> Here's a couple views of s/v _Island Bound_...


follow your blog a bit, nice

thanks to everyone who replied so far, amazed at the variety


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Looking shabby, as I had not washed or waxed her this year.... That dodger has GOT to GO!

Last year (before launch);


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

eherlihy said:


> Looking shabby, as I had not washed or waxed her this year.... That dodger has GOT to GO!
> 
> Last year (before launch);


Nice Boat, what is she? Just curious


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

birdeeee-----










solitary bird, a sailing ketch....my home and bubba daboatkat's cave.......


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you! 

1987 O'day 35


----------



## Mormandeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Almost ashamed of my poor little C22 compared to those already posted...almost.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Along the Okeechobee Waterway- River Forest I believe.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Getting home.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Sittin' at the top of the bay.










Gary


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Our Irwin Citation 34 _*Mystery*_, at our new mooring.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The mothership, Whiskeyjack:


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

At anchor in Owasco Lake and then in Lake Michigan just outside of Lake Macatawa.
I wish I could remove the yellow writing from the first pic, it would be a great photo then.

Brad
s/v KIVALO


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

KIVALO said:


> At anchor in Owasco Lake and then in Lake Michigan just outside of Lake Macatawa.
> I wish I could remove the yellow writing from the first pic, it would be a great photo then.
> 
> Brad
> s/v KIVALO


What yellow writing?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Haven't I seen that grass somewhere else?


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you!









Brad
s/v KIVALO


Sublime said:


> What yellow writing?


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's our latest project boat-


----------



## svHornblower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

B40 Mark III sloop


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

Kinda tight for a live-a-board, but...


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

petmac said:


> B40 Mark III sloop




*whistles*

She's a beaut!


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

One of my favorite pics of CoraLee


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

petmac said:


> B40 Mark III sloop


You win.


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

US27inKS said:


> One of my favorite pics of CoraLee


While fun.. that much heel is inefficient and slows you down.. You should be working to correct the problem. Turn up wind, reef sail or Sheeting out.

I am sure you know that though.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

IronSpinnaker said:


> While fun.. that much heel is inefficient and slows you down.. You should be working to correct the problem. Turn up wind, reef sail or Sheeting out.
> 
> I am sure you know that though.


I do. It was pretty gusty that day, and I had more headsail than I really wanted. Plus, that headsail is blown out (that day was the last time I flew it) and it won't flatten out enough. Got a 3rd place trophy on the weekend though.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Allow me to introduce _Sea Dragon_:


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

IronSpinnaker said:


> While fun.. that much heel is inefficient and slows you down.. You should be working to correct the problem. Turn up wind, reef sail or Sheeting out.
> 
> I am sure you know that though.


Bet you're tons of fun at parties.


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

flyingwelshman said:


> Bet you're tons of fun at parties.


I don't care much for parties, but I am a blast to watch "reality" TV with


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Here ya go

















The hull is a 35" bonito and the rest is DIY

ATB

Michael


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Everybody posting on this thread - please put in a few words identifying your boat's make, year etc.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

SloopJonB said:


> Everybody posting on this thread - please put in a few words identifying your boat's make, year etc.


 You should know better then to ask a girls age


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Ferretchaser said:


> You should know better then to ask a girls age


Just making sure she's old enough for me.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well mine is of legal age, but we have a long term relationship.......


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

Here she be


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

IronSpinnaker said:


> While fun.. that much heel is inefficient and slows you down.. You should be working to correct the problem. Turn up wind, reef sail or Sheeting out.
> 
> I am sure you know that though.


I agree.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

1984 Merit 25 at dusk during an overnight race.


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Mar 10, 2010)

Here ya go!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Our First (_and last_) 42


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

I think the second picture shows why a 60+ year old boat in need of at least lots of paint and varnish still means a lot to me...


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

1976 Cape Dory 25


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, after Peter's pics of his magnificent Hinckley, there's hardly any point, but...

The beauty of my little tub lies largely in the fact she was paid for in cash, and I can singlehand her anywhere I choose to go, 'cause I could afford to lose her, and no insurance pogue has any say about where and when I choose to sail... (grin)

1970 Allied Chance 30-30, Hull #1...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

petmac said:


> > Originally Posted by IronSpinnaker
> > While fun.. that much heel is inefficient and slows you down.. You should be working to correct the problem. Turn up wind, reef sail or Sheeting out.
> >
> > I am sure you know that though.
> ...


Peter, those of us with low freeboard, and plenty of sheer, have a built-in excuse... (grin)


----------



## doug1957 (Dec 13, 2011)

Many beautiful boats! Here's ours. Shannon 28. New Genoa in our future.


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

I photoshoped the name/homeport off the transom.





































She started her life as a 1964 Sailmaster 22, Sparkman/Stephens design that was modified by the prior owner.
Stretched 2' by adding to the stern, new deck, house, converted to a cutter, added bowsprit and small yanmar. She's a centerboard, drawing 2'11".


----------



## b40Ibis (Apr 27, 2011)

1974 Hinckley Bermuda 40 mkII

Bill Tripp aligned the planets with this one, Hinckley brought her down to earth, I mean the sea.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

JonEisberg said:


> Well, after Peter's pics of his magnificent Hinckley, there's hardly any point, but...
> 
> The beauty of my little tub lies largely in the fact she was paid for in cash, and I can singlehand her anywhere I choose to go, 'cause I could afford to lose her, and no insurance pogue has any say about where and when I choose to sail... (grin)
> 
> 1970 Allied Chance 30-30, Hull #1...


Old Hinckley.  Paid for. Cheaper than a new 32 foot ABC production boat. Your boat looks great Jon. When are you coming back to the Bay of Fundy ?


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Going to windward during the 2012 MD Governor's Cup. I'm in the yellow cap in the companionway. The boat is named for my bride of 30 years, on the port rail in pink over my left shoulder.









2010 MD Governor's Cup near the finish after an incredible night sailing downwind. The sails in this photo are history - literally - I'm making tote & duffle bags from the genoa.









2011 MD Governor's Cup near the finish. The boss is sitting on the port stern rail, I'm driving.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

b40Ibis said:


> 1974 Hinckley Bermuda 40 mkII
> 
> Bill Tripp aligned the planets with this one, Hinckley brought her down to earth, I mean the sea.


Nice boat. I was aboard her when the previous owners visited the St John River. She had been through a recent refit at Seal Cove Boatyard.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

petmac said:


> Old Hinckley.  Paid for. Cheaper than a new 32 foot ABC production boat. Your boat looks great Jon. When are you coming back to the Bay of Fundy ?


Thanks, Peter...

I'd love to get back up to your neighborhood again, really enjoyed my cruise up into the the St John... Hoping to get back to the Maritimes next summer, but if I do, I'll try to get considerably further east, and further north, I'd love to make it up to a place that begins with "L"... (grin)

You're in a beautiful cruising ground up there, I'm sure you know this spot...


----------



## Marcel D (Apr 15, 2012)

This is our girl she is fast and handles well. She is alot of fun to sail with our family and friends. Named by our kid she is the Black Pearl, the kids named her and it is still better than Sponge Bob.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

seaojoe said:


> I photoshoped the name/homeport off the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOHHHH


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

Like the sig says, this is Patience, my 1968 Allied Seawind 30, hull #105. She's from the same yard as Jon's boat - a very similar design, except for the lack of speed and inability to go to weather! That's OK though. I'm not in a hurry. ;^)

Underway, Gardiners Bay, NY









On her mooring, Old Saybrook, CT


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

JonEisberg said:


> Thanks, Peter...
> 
> I'd love to get back up to your neighborhood again, really enjoyed my cruise up into the the St John... Hoping to get back to the Maritimes next summer, but if I do, I'll try to get considerably further east, and further north, I'd love to make it up to a place that begins with "L"... (grin)
> 
> You're in a beautiful cruising ground up there, I'm sure you know this spot...


Caldwell's Creek. Nice. We are now living in St Andrews and don't get up to the river as much. I would love to head for the Labrador coast as well. (Someday).


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

JonEisberg said:


> Well, after Peter's pics of his magnificent Hinckley, there's hardly any point, but...
> 
> The beauty of my little tub lies largely in the fact she was paid for in cash, and I can singlehand her anywhere I choose to go, 'cause I could afford to lose her, and no insurance pogue has any say about where and when I choose to sail... (grin)
> 
> 1970 Allied Chance 30-30, Hull #1...


This is a wonderful photo. It says it all.


----------

